# Canal history comes alive at Blackhand Gorge State Nature Preserve



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

6/9/10 Step back in time as you walk along the remnants of the Ohio-Erie Canal at Blackhand Gorge State Nature Preserve in Licking County.More...

More...


----------

